# Audis in the Park 2016 - WHAT A GREAT SHOW THAT WAS!



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a heads up people - a message from the organisers


> *ADVANCED TICKET LINE RE-OPENED FOR 24-HOURS!*
> 
> That's right folks, after receiving on average 5-6 enquiries A DAY regarding tickets, we have decided to re-open the Advanced ticket line for 24hrs!
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------








☝ _clickity-click_ ☝ 
_A hat-tip to Calvin and the AitP logo designer for the inspiration for the banner pic - but I just had to do one with a TT._

Hey all - just a little bit of early notice on this, as _big chief_ event organiser Calvin Chinsang wants as many people to know about this as early as possible (and hopefully buy an earlybird ticket!)

*TWO WHOLE DAYS OF AUDIS IN THE PARK GOODNESS!*

Details of *Audis in the Park 2016 *are out, and it's being held over the weekend of
*13th-14th August 2016*.

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/

Earlybird tickets covering both Saturday 13th and Sunday 14th are £15 per car, or £8 per car for a Sunday ticket only. 
_One ticket covers one car with a max. of 4 occupants._

Tickets can be bought from: http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/page4.htm
_N.B. tickets bought on the day for entry on the gate will be £10 with all of the money going to Billing Aquadrome (and won't help Calvin fund the running of this or the following years event). So buy 'em early!_

Weekend camping is available, booked directly with Billing Aquadrome, with details on the AitP website.
And there are of course hotels in the area if you like your creature comforts.

*&#8230;this year over 2000 Audis of every model, shape, age and condition from all over the UK, Europe and beyond attended AitP making it Europe's largest Audi gathering. All in glorious sunshine 8)

This years event is going to be even bigger and better than ever. And you can be sure the TT Forum will have a stand there for anyone and everyone with a Mk1, Mk2 or Mk3 (and even friends/relatives with other Audis they might want to bring).

Put it in your diary and buy a ticket NOW!.*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds excellent Martin; thanks for posting [smiley=drummer.gif]

It'll be added to the TTF Events Calendar in due course


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome, cheers Dani [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just put it in the diary 

This is a big occasion for us now, will PM you Martin.

Warren.


----------



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Brill I will be buying my ticket on the weekend but how do we go about getting club stand passes?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Lisa-TT said:


> Brill I will be buying my ticket on the weekend but how do we go about getting club stand passes?


We never bothered - just as long as I knew how many were coming I let the organisers know and they allocated a space big enough to fit us all in. Then people just rocked-up on the day and were ticked off my list.
There was extra space anyway for anyone else who arrived on the day and just fancied parking up with other TTs.

We're not exclusive - we welcome everyone, and everyone's welcome.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

warrenstuart said:


> Just put it in the diary
> 
> This is a big occasion for us now, will PM you Martin.
> 
> Warren.


Hi Warren,

Got your p/m thanks - you and your family are as always more than welcome, and hopefully it will be a very special day.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Lisa-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Brill I will be buying my ticket on the weekend but how do we go about getting club stand passes?
> ...


That brill well I will be there and looking forward to it


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for giving us the heads up early Martin, will be in touch soon ;-)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

No problem Jase, always glad to help and get info out to people ASAP so they can decide and plan what they want to do.
I guess its not cheap to setup and run these events, so helping Calvin sell some tickets early-on can only help him too.

*If there's anyone from the Northern Groups who'd normally go to the Haigh Hall show (usually on the same weekend), you might not be aware that Haigh Hall has been SOLD and redeveloped into a health spa and hotel complex - and they're not having any more car shows there (as far as I can find out anyway!)

So unless another venue can be found for all of the usual car shows that used it before, and depending on if/when the schedules for shows is worked out, anyone who'd normally attend Haigh Hall might like to consider coming to Audis in the Park.
All models of Audi are welcome, and the TT Forum will of course have their stand there to welcome all marks of TT.

All are welcome, and a warm welcome for all.*


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Some info on Haigh Hall for those who were thinking of attending.
http://www.wigantoday.net/news/local/fi ... -1-7431587


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Its in the diary, looks awesome guys  I will defo be attending


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

There's an update on the ticket info in the first post folks - please have a read and buy your ticket before 17th July.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Having been to this for a couple of years but might have a run down this year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ian_W said:


> Having been to this for a couple of years but might have a run down this year


Go on; tell [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > Having been to this for a couple of years but might have a run down this year
> ...


Oops, *haven't been to this I meant to type


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ian_W said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Ian_W said:
> ...


Phew










I almost feared something had happened to your lovely car!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Right peeps - advanced ticket sales for AitP is now closed, and the only way to buy a ticket is on the door (a bit more expensive, and all of the money goes to the venue and not the organisers).

So, who's bought a ticket and wants a place on the TT Forum stand?

I know there's a lot of mk1s going with the _'TT Mk1 Forum & Community'_ Facebook group (over 50!), but I've booked a stand for the TT Forum which is available to Mk1s, Mk2s and Mk3s - so who wants to come along and park up on our stand?
Please add your name below&#8230;


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy to come on the forum stand Martin and my tickets were ordered weeks ago.
Do you know if Deena managed to fix it so that FB, TTOC & TTF stands are all together as that would be a brilliant gathering of TTs all in one area of the field 

Warren.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Martin,
Put me down if you will  
Cheers,
John


----------



## NickB3.2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi,
I am new to the forum but will be going with my 3.2 MK 1 and my son will have his MK 2 TFSI 2.0L
Looking forward too it.
Nick


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

warrenstuart said:


> Happy to come on the forum stand Martin and my tickets were ordered weeks ago.
> Do you know if Deena managed to fix it so that FB, TTOC & TTF stands are all together as that would be a brilliant gathering of TTs all in one area of the field
> 
> Warren.


Excellent Warren [smiley=thumbsup.gif] As far as I know that's the plan, though I've not heard anything from Calvin I'm sure Deena's on it. Be great to see you there again.



John-H said:


> Hi Martin,
> Put me down if you will
> Cheers,
> John


Certainly will John. You bringing some flags with you? Be good to mark our stand out so that those who decide to come at the last minute can find us... (there are always a good few!)



NickB3.2 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum but will be going with my 3.2 MK 1 and my son will have his MK 2 TFSI 2.0L
> Looking forward too it.
> Nick


Hi Nick, and welcome to the Forum. We'll reserve you and your son a space on the stand if you want - all marques are welcome and a warm welcome to all!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Certainly Martin


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a heads up people - a message from the organisers


> *ADVANCED TICKET LINE RE-OPENED FOR 24-HOURS!*
> 
> That's right folks, after receiving on average 5-6 enquiries A DAY regarding tickets, we have decided to re-open the Advanced ticket line for 24hrs!
> 
> ...


So go buy your cheaper advanced tickets and come to Europes largest all-Audi show!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Put me down please Martin  Im paying on the gate as im not 100% sure i can make it but im pretty sure i'll be there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here too, please 

I'm fairly certain I'll be there Martin, so please add me to the list of attendees


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

s_robinson91 said:


> Put me down please Martin  Im paying on the gate as I'm not 100% sure i can make it but im pretty sure i'll be there





A3DFU said:


> Here too, please
> I'm fairly certain I'll be there Martin, so please add me to the list of attendees


Excellent - be great to see you both on the day.

From the sounds of it there could very easily be over 100 TTs there on the Sunday, and only 10-20 less on the Saturday too! Looking like it's going to be a cracker!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll only be there on the Sunday as i live in Northampton


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Martin / Dani,
Looking favourable to be able to make it for the Sunday so is it possible to pitch on the TTF stand with you guys if I'm paying on the gate, if so so I require a stand pass ?
Cheers :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Jase 

I'm sure Martin will soon be along to tell you that you can just turn up on the day. Over to Martin 8)


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

ill be there


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Excellent Jase
> 
> I'm sure Martin will soon be along to tell you that you can just turn up on the day. Over to Martin 8)


Yeah look forward to it, missed several events this year for one reason or another so would be nice to attend. 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jase, I think it's just a case of look for the flags, find us and park up. They sent me a wrist band and I think you get one on the gate. Martin will confirm. See you there


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

John-H said:


> Hi Jase, I think it's just a case of look for the flags, find us and park up. They sent me a wrist band and I think you get one on the gate. Martin will confirm. See you there


Nice one John taa..looking like its going to be the biggest AITP yet.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, basically everything they've said above Jase - turn up, pay on the gate if you've not already bought a ticket and look for the stand/flags and come join us. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

And see you Sunday Malcolm - play nicely with those A3s on the way up


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Martin...look forward to seeing you all on the day


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You Deffo going jay ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> You Deffo going jay ??
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Yes mate unless it's peeing down, you up for it mate ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr Rossi is racing on that day lol
I might pop down for a couple of hours, after seeing all the retro bmx's last year might bring mine out and have a ride round 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Mr Rossi is racing on that day lol
> I might pop down for a couple of hours, after seeing all the retro bmx's last year might bring mine out and have a ride round
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


You won't want to get it dusty mate..be nice to see it though


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

OLD SKOOL 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Old Skool Cool 8)


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Seems to be a case of find the flags and come park up? I'm coming Saturday early, plan to arrive for gate opening, so I'll see you all there, save me a space...Please! :roll:


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Am I okay to park mine at the end of the stand like last year. Got a Mk3 now but wouldn't want to ruin the flow of the forum stand by parking in the middle with all the Mk1s.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm in a mk2 if that helps lol.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there with flags on Sunday only so don't get lost without them :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Am I okay to park mine at the end of the stand like last year. Got a Mk3 now but wouldn't want to ruin the flow of the forum stand by parking in the middle with all the Mk1s.


All are welcome on the TT Forum stand, so please bring whatever marque or age of TT you want, irrespective of condition or shininess - the weekend's all about celebrating Audi, and especially for us the TT. So bring what ya got!

I'm hoping to get there first thing Saturday, but won't have any flags with me (John's got them all at the moment, and should be bringing them Sunday), but will try to come up with some way of getting noticed. [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

ONLY A FEW DAYS TO GO BEFORE _*Audis in the Park*_ THIS WEEKEND!

Anyone else want a place on the TT Forum stand?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

me, Me, ME


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> me, Me, ME


Well, of course there's a space reserved for you Dani - any TT that yellow's bound to be the centre of attention! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > me, Me, ME
> ...


You mean I have to start cleaning my car?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Its not a competition - throwing a bucket of murky water over it would be enough. And like your car is dirty anyway... :roll:


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I am going on Sunday, can I get a place in the TTOC area?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

This page is for the TT forum stand mate not the TTOC stand.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

johnny_hungus said:


> I am going on Sunday, can I get a place in the TTOC area?


Yep, he's right Johnny - since the TTOC have split from the Forum and don't seem to use it any more for Club business your best bet is posting on the TTOC website (they do have one - I posted on it once!) where they'll have their own event page on there.

But you're more than welcome to park with us if you want - we're all inclusive, and will accept anybody with any marque if TT, and you don't need to pay a membership fee for the privilege.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was on the TTOC stand last year. Wasn't too impressed. TT Forum seemed a bit more welcoming.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a heads up/ warning to everyone attending AITP...

http://www.focusrsoc.com/forums/topic/2 ... ford-fair/

As some of you may have heard, some attendees of ford fair have been targeted using home made tracking devices. Where thieves plant a device on cars they wish to steal. They then track it to a home address and wait for an ideal opertunity to relieve someone of their prized possession. These people are complete scum bags, and hope they are not about at AITP.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > I am going on Sunday, can I get a place in the TTOC area?
> ...


Shows how much I know :roll:

So let me get this right, I use the TT Forum all the time but I am a member of the TTOC too, so what difference would it even make? I had no idea the two were not linked

You got me all confused [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

s_robinson91 said:


> This page is for the TT forum stand mate not the TTOC stand.


Yes I think I am meaning the TT Forum stand


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

johnny_hungus said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> > This page is for the TT forum stand mate not the TTOC stand.
> ...


As Martin said, the TT Forum is all inclusive and you're very welcome to park with us on the Forum stand 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes Johnny, as Dani said you're more than welcome to park with us - our stand will have just the same non-exclusive grass as everyone else's, and we'll chat to you just as much (if not more) than anyone else, you just don't pay a premium to do so.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > s_robinson91 said:
> ...


Thanks you


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Yes Johnny, as Dani said you're more than welcome to park with us - our stand will have just the same non-exclusive grass as everyone else's, and we'll chat to you just as much (if not more) than anyone else, you just don't pay a premium to do so.


I will see you there on Sunday, thanks!


----------



## Kev5 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Lisa-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Brill I will be buying my ticket on the weekend but how do we go about getting club stand passes?
> ...


Hi
Coming to this too on Saturday with the other half. Will be our 1st TT meet. Cars definataley a work in progress mind! Looking forward to meeting other TT fans. Kev


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

johnny_hungus said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > johnny_hungus said:
> ...


Just means you have have a choice where to park being a TTOC member and forum member.
If you pre-puchased a discounted TTOC stand pass, then look for the TTOC flags. 
If you pre-purchased stand pass from AITP, or paying on the day, then you can park on either the TTOC or TTF stand its entirely your choice.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Kev5 said:


> Hi
> Coming to this too on Saturday with the other half. Will be our 1st TT meet. Cars definataley a work in progress mind! Looking forward to meeting other TT fans. Kev


Hi Kev,
Sure you're welcome to join us, be good to meet you both - and I definitely guarantee you'll see a few more TTs!


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hoping to come up from Somerset, will be a late call and will park up on the forum stand if possible ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Car thieves using trackers. ??

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... &t=1613598

Hoggy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Redtoy said:


> Hoping to come up from Somerset, will be a late call and will park up on the forum stand if possible ?


Certainly, look forward to seeing you if you make it [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## hurricanehunter (Nov 9, 2015)

Apologies for asking a last minute question, but still not sure if we can make it. Is there a cut-off time before which all cars have to be parked up and just checking that there will be enough room on the forum stand for anyone who just turns up on the day without having pre-booked. thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hurricanehunter said:


> Apologies for asking a last minute question, but still not sure if we can make it. Is there a cut-off time before which all cars have to be parked up and just checking that there will be enough room on the forum stand for anyone who just turns up on the day without having pre-booked. thanks


Martin (Bartsimpsohead) will be along soon that you'll be fine turning up at (almost) any time. We've had people turn up at lunch time or even later.
There should be enough room on the TT Forum stand for you to park up. Only problem is that there'll be no flags tomorrow as I can only bring them on Sunday :? 
However, Martin said he'll find a way of marking out the plot. Over to Martin 

PS, on Sunday look out for the Forum flags similar to my sig strip and you can see a picture of them below


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Quick one...what is the advised set up / park up time for Sunday ?
Just trying to gauge what time I need to leave home by..
thanks


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Entry for car clubs is from 8.30, and show starts at 10.

Not seen any specifics for the forum stand arrival info, so guess go along with above as posted by aitp


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

spike said:


> Entry for car clubs is from 8.30, and show starts at 10.
> 
> Not seen any specifics for the forum stand arrival info, so guess go along with above as posted by aitp


Glad it's not too early being as the other half is coming too..usually a slight delay on the arranged time for setting off 

See you all there.

John, bringing any toasted nuts or is it a case of just see how hot it is on the day ? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Glad it's not too early being as the other half is coming too..usually a slight delay on the arranged time for setting off
> 
> See you all there.
> 
> John, bringing any toasted nuts or is it a case of just see how hot it is on the day ? :lol:


Hi Jase,
I'll aim for no later than 9:00am, quite possibly earlier. Unfortunately there won't be any sugared almonds from John this time  
Hopefully at ADI


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Glad it's not too early being as the other half is coming too..usually a slight delay on the arranged time for setting off
> ...


Hi Dani,
Well as tasty as Johns almonds are it's the peeps that frequent the events that makes it what it is 
Do you know if any of the north Midlands group will be joining us ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I haven't heard from the NW group so I'm thinking they might give it a miss


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Well "Jill TT" has had plenTTy of TLC today ready for Sunday and now got the cover on because Des on Central News weather said it may rain during the night.
Guesstimating i'll be there about 10am so if anybody wants to hook up on-route M5N from J3 or M6S from J7 between 9am & 10am let me know.
Daughter and partner meeting us there in her A3 ragtop, son won't be taking his A1 cos he had to go to Ayia Napa with his mates :roll: 
Bit of a special one on Sunday because at this event last year Jill wasn't well and it turned out to be our very last outing before her illness took a turn for the worst.
Miss her terribly but she lives on in Jill TT... RIP xx [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, seems I'm not going to be able to make it today (Saturday) as due to someone's monumental cock-up at work I have to work today.
(I took Wednesday and Thursday off work to clean my car (as someone had already booked the Friday off), only to find the person who was off yesterday had screwed a big job up that needs un-screwing! I've promised them much pain and humiliation in return...)

I've asked Deena of the Mk1 TT Forum & Community Facebook group if she could point anyone going today to where our stand would be so you can all park up ok. I will be at the show tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it Okay to rock up at the TT Forum area around 10..30?

Looks like the weather will be nice


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hey everyone, seems I'm not going to be able to make it today (Saturday) as due to someone's monumental cock-up at work I have to work today.
> (I took Wednesday and Thursday off work to clean my car (as someone had already booked the Friday off), only to find the person who was off yesterday had screwed a big job up that needs un-screwing! I've promised them much pain and humiliation in return...)
> 
> I've asked Deena of the Mk1 TT Forum & Community Facebook group if she could point anyone going today to where our stand would be so you can all park up ok. I will be at the show tomorrow.
> ...


Oh no, Martin. What a shame :? 
I hope the pain you'll inflict on them will be tremendous!

On the upside, I've now got the TTF flags in the boot of my car for tomorrow and I'm in the process of applying the final touches to my car ready to leave here at 6:00am tomorrow.
See you all tomorrow 



johnny_hungus said:


> Is it Okay to rock up at the TT Forum area around 10..30?
> 
> Looks like the weather will be nice


Yes, it most certainly is/was


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

See you all tomorrow. I'll be there about 11


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

s_robinson91 said:


> See you all tomorrow. I'll be there about 11


Brilliant. See you tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


I'm glad you said almonds Jase! I must make some for next time :lol:

Sorry I won't be able to make it. I've been leaving it to the last minute hoping I'd recover enough after doing my back in but no miracles I'm afraid.

I've given the flags and my big hammer to Dani so watch out [smiley=smash.gif]

Best wishes and thoughts to everyone attending and those sadly unable to be there. All the best for the day. Take plenty of pictures!

Cheers,
John


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hey everyone, seems I'm not going to be able to make it today (Saturday) as due to someone's monumental cock-up at work I have to work today.
> (I took Wednesday and Thursday off work to clean my car (as someone had already booked the Friday off), only to find the person who was off yesterday had screwed a big job up that needs un-screwing! I've promised them much pain and humiliation in return...)
> 
> I've asked Deena of the Mk1 TT Forum & Community Facebook group if she could point anyone going today to where our stand would be so you can all park up ok. I will be at the show tomorrow.
> ...


That explains why I couldn't find the stand when I drove round the park yesterday morning. Ended up joining the TTOC stand in the end.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm just back home from a very enjoyable day out. Thanks for organising Martin 

It was great as always to meet 'old' friends and to meet new faces also. The TT Forum together with the MK1 facebook group looked pretty impressive with something like 50 TTs. Excellent turnout Deena and a prize well deserved for the best stand [smiley=drummer.gif] 
Here's to next year's aitp 8)


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Was a great day out! Thanks to everyone who organised and put the stand together!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Had a good day today and met some new and old faces. A few of the pics i took below...

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very nice pictures Steve and Warren


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I and a few others have posted pics in a thread over in the Mk1 section - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1355954

Between the _TT Forum_ and _Audi TT mk1 Forum and Community_ (Facebook group) stands I think we had about 57 mk1's and three or four mk2's in total, which was a really good turnout, and won the *'Stand of the Day'* trophy too, so well done to all those on the stands - this win was down to the spirit and friendliness you all displayed between each other and anyone else who stopped by. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

We also held a charity raffle (with all the prizes donated by Forum(s) members) with *£400 raised* and donations made to the Air Ambulance, http://teamjak.co.uk and Garth's son's appeal https://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/, and one other charity Forum member fixitagaintomoz is apparently doing tonight (overnight hike in aid of something, I'm not too sure the name of the charity but will update later&#8230


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

well done on the charity raffle, worthwhile causes especially the air ambulance.

Was an impressive stand, a deserved best stand trophy there


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

My photos from Saturday, albeit the quieter day.
Great day out, however it was a bit quieter than Sunday from the looks of it. 






































Then stopped off at Audi on the way home.



Found this beast cruising on the motorway - Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera. I think this one has the old Lamborghini 5.0 V10 as opposed to the newer 5.2l V10 engine.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting


----------

